# Obd2 scanner



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

I have a 2016 Cruze limited. Same body as the previous years. I downloaded the torque pro app and added the GM sensors and see 3 sensors listed for transmission temp but none of them are reporting data. Well, one is, but the data being reported is "0" and doesn't move from there. I tested the scanner in my dodge, where I know there's a transmission temp sensor in there, and sure enough the scanner picked it up and viewed it properly. 

I'm confused on why it's not picking up any trans temp readings on my Cruze. Could it be the 2016 Cruze limited doesn't have a transmission temp sensor in it? Or is it my scanner tool that just isn't playing nice with the car? Any ideas?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

If I remember correctly there was a few to chose from. I was able to get mine to read with a mid priced Bluetooth dongle ($20) The cheaper $5 didn’t work.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You can't use the cheapest plug you can find.

I bought the bafx for $20. 

I also think I had to google the correct pid information to get trans to work. I know oil temp and pressure had the wrong information.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

I looked up the manual PID and it matched the GM preset one. 

So you guys think it's just my obd2 scanner? Even tho it picks up the trans fluid from my dodge? Admittedly I only paid 10 dollars for it. Lol


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Which one are you using. 

I think it's the 3rd one.

I'm trying to compare my phone with an old phone that I use specifically for obd but I think both phones were changed on the pid.

I'll probably have to delete and reinstall so I can compare the 2 phones.

It's been awhile since I've actually used it. Mostly it's just winter time so I can see the oil temp.

On another note. I found a thread of someone who's been compiling a list of correct pids.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

More PIDs for Torque App


A short time ago I posted a new pid I discovered for the Fan Speed of a 4.2 in a 2002 Trailblazer. It was properly suggested by MRRSM that I repost that information here so here I am. It is possible that this is my first original post! I have been spending a great deal of time fiddling with...




gmtnation.com





There's 5 pages to read. I'm still on page 1 and going to bed.

Looks interesting so far.

Click on the title of the thread.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Those PIDs are the one that are stored in the Torque app so no dice there.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

The scanner I'm using is the "friencity obd2" scan tool. I'm just trying to figure out if it's my car that doesn't have the sensor, or if it's my scanner that's the issue. Again, the scanner found the trans temp in my dodge just fine. I'd hate to buy another scanner and find out it also doesn't read the trans temp in my Cruze.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

OBDLINK MX+

Yes all Cruze models have a fluid temp reading. Yes even the manuals.

/thread


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It reads trans temp. I use it.
I'm pretty sure I had to change the pid though. To get it to work.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

snowwy66 said:


> It reads trans temp. I use it.
> I'm pretty sure I had to change the pid though. To get it to work.


The same scanner as mine? Any way you can get me the PID information so i can add it to my torque app to read the temp?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

This help at all? What mine uses.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Yeah, that's one of the PIDs that comes with the GM predefined set. Unfortunately that's the one that only displays "0" for me.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Weird, I seem to remember there was multiple ones, that one definitely works for me, I can go tinker after I get off work here in a few hours and check the others.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Could you also show me the rest of the PID? if you scroll down in the screen of your last picture, it will show "Unit type", "Equation", "OBD Header to use". Those ones would be important as well. If i see that i have the exact same settings as you then it has to be my scanner thats the issue.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I have torque pro app plus bafx plug.

As I stated earlier. Try the 3rd trans gauge.

221945 I think it is.

I'll play around with both phones in a minute.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

OK, top or bottom, one of them has to be it!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Ok. NM.

Gauge 1 works. 2 appears to work. No pid editing needed. 3 doesn't highlight for me.

The equation line is A-40


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Snowy, i tried all of the sensors. The only one that returns data is GM Sensor 1, but the data returned is only "0". See pics


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

@Shawn855

Notice I get 1 and 2 but not 3.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You need a different adapter.

I use bafx.

I don't know what @Thebigzeus is using.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I have a cheaper elm adapter. It's not as functional.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Okay I'll order the bafx adapter. I also heard that the ELM327 adapters work well for the cruzes as well. Hopefully that will solve this mystery. Will report back when new adapter arrives.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Don't order elm327. They don't work very good


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Fun fact: Apparently the Torque app reports the bafx adapter to be the elm327 adapter. More expensive knockoff? haha





__





Forums — » Torque OBD ECU Scanner » Torque Discussion / Ideas » BAFX adapter reviewTorque






torque-bhp.com


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Yeah. I'm sure they're all some kind of version of elm. But apparently some work better then elm.

I don't know what's what. I just know my bafx works better. Then my elm327 labeled adapter.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Looks like we use the same one. Works great!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Mine is missing the label so your's looks better. LOL


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

just so i know if I'm ordering the right bafx adapter, how much did you's pay for yours? I;m seeing prices of $20 - $70 for the bafx.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Shawn855 said:


> just so i know if I'm ordering the right bafx adapter, how much did you's pay for yours? I;m seeing prices of $20 - $70 for the bafx.


Exact one I bought, from the same seller:









BAFX Products ANDROID Bluetooth OBD2 Scanner Code Reader diagnostic Tool Elm327 | eBay


BAFX Products – ANDROID – OBD2 Scanner Bluetooth Code Reader & diagnostic Tool – Car Scanner for ALL Cars, Trucks & Autos 1996 or Newer in USA – Elm327 Compatible Scan Tool – Check Engine Light Reset, Emissions Test & Live Sensor Data.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

thank you very much!


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Ah **** he doesn't ship to canada


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Shawn855 said:


> Ah **** he doesn't ship to canada


Here maybe?









BAFX Products® - Wireless Bluetooth OBD2 Reader / Scanner for Android Devices


The best bluetoothe OBDII reader for Android devices on the market today! Guaranteed to work on ALL OBDII compliant vehicles! Not just a few! Backed by 2 Year warranty from BAFX Products®



bafxpro.com


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Tried there as well. Doesn't ship to Canada. Might need to buy the ELM327 since the only BAFX available to Canada is 70 dollars lol.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Oh cool, ELM327 official makers are actually in Canada. Well this works out nicely.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If you buy an elm 327 and it don't work.
My luck with them has been crappy.

We can guarantee bafx works.

Look on amazon and $22 is what I paid also.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

So after a bunch of research, the elm327 is actually a chipset that provides a way to communicate with the OBD2 port on the car. What's happening is that there's a bunch of manufacturers that have their own elm327 scanner tool but the difference between each manufacturer is that some manufacturers offer the entire functionality of the ELM327 chipset while others only offer a few options. The ELM327 chipset can do a ton and read a lot of information but a lot of cheap chinese knockoffs only allow a few of the features to be used. That's probably what's happening with my obd2 tool. Can see some sensors, but can't see others. In this case the BAFX scanner uses ELM327 and all of its features. So now i need to find a manufacturer that uses all of the functionality in the 327 chip, for a good price that ships to Canada. Hope this cleared stuff up.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Did more digging. Fake scanners use firmware v1.5. The official ELM327 never came out with firmware 1.5 so that's a dead givaway. Also if you download the carista app, though it's meant for the carista obd2 tool, it checks your OBD2 scanner to make sure it's legit or a fake. Here's the results of mine:


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Main sentence to take away from that screenshot "It doesn't seem to support the full ELM327 standard that's needed for manufacturer specific communication."


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Shawn855 said:


> Main sentence to take away from that screenshot "It doesn't seem to support the full ELM327 standard that's needed for manufacturer specific communication."


Obdlink. Obdlink.

Is it an elm? God no. It’s actually much better. Although it’s compatible with elms.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> Obdlink. Obdlink.
> 
> Is it an elm? God no. It’s actually much better. Although it’s compatible with elms.


$134 in Canada lol


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

For anyone interested, this is an official ELM327 scan tool that uses the genuine real deal chip.





__





ELM327 Bluetooth OBDII Interface Original Genuine ELM327 2 2 JeepDiag Compatible for sale | eBay


Find great deals on eBay for ELM327 Bluetooth OBDII Interface Original Genuine ELM327 2 2 JeepDiag Compatible. Shop with confidence.



www.ebay.ca


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

hmmmmm BAFX OBD2 OBDII Bluetooth Car Diagnostic Code Reader Scanner Tool | eBay


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'll bet I get the same message. Due to the fact that it's not the carista plug.

Gonna check now. I just installed the app.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

snowwy66 said:


> I'll bet I get the same message. Due to the fact that it's not the carista plug.
> 
> Gonna check now. I just installed the app.


The bafx is actually a Chinese knock off as well. It uses firmware v1.5. Though it's a knockoff, it's still fine because it obviously offers way more functionality than my chinese knockoff.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Here's the link that shows someone testing the bafx scanner:









Dissection of a counterfeit ELM327 OBDII Adapter from China


The ELM327 is a popular IC developed by Elm Electronics for communicating with the standard OBDII (On Board Diagnostics) protocols through the OBD2 port on your vehicle. This is used by mechanics a…




timyouard.wordpress.com





Specifically "My Bafx 34t5 blu-tooth from amazon is reported by TorquePro to be v.1.5. It does not work completely with TorquePro, but does provide a few functions."


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

So again, it's all a matter of which chinese knockoff provides which functionality. In my case I need a scan tool that picks up on transmission temp and bafx does that so i'm going to grab that one.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Here's my result.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

thats odd...you should still be able to connect to it.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Update: got the exact same elm327 obd2 scanner as a guy on YouTube who uses it to see the trans temp, and sure enough it's not registering anything other than 0. So that's two obd2 scanners. And yet they show the trans temp in my dodge. So I'm going to go ahead and assume they changed something with the trans sensor in the 2016 Cruze limited.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Shawn855 said:


> Update: got the exact same elm327 obd2 scanner as a guy on YouTube who uses it to see the trans temp, and sure enough it's not registering anything other than 0. So that's two obd2 scanners. And yet they show the trans temp in my dodge. So I'm going to go ahead and assume they changed something with the trans sensor in the 2016 Cruze limited.


Both the ECM and TCM use the same PID.

The ECM probably just reports 0 because GM is lazy.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You had 2 recommendations for a known plug that works with the trans. 😊


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> You had 2 recommendations for a known plug that works with the trans. 😊


🤷‍♂️


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Snipesy said:


> Both the ECM and TCM use the same PID.
> 
> The ECM probably just reports 0 because GM is lazy.


Would it be laziness or needing proper equipment?

$5,000 scanner vs. $5 phone app.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> Would it be laziness or needing proper equipment?
> 
> $5,000 scanner vs. $5 phone app.


Both. GM could care less about standard OBD2 stuff.

For that matter I wish they would get rid of it entirely so people stop asking why their $15 Walmart device isn't working. $15 is not enough to make a viable CAN device and frankly they are dangerous to plug in to a vehicle.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

snowwy66 said:


> You had 2 recommendations for a known plug that works with the trans. 😊


You're right but I would have been even more pissed at myself if I paid the $60 for the scanner and it also reported 0. Instead I paid the $20, and got the exact same scanner as the guy on YouTube showing it working. I'll give this one to my dad I guess lol.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Shawn855 said:


> You're right but I would have been even more pissed at myself if I paid the $60 for the scanner and it also reported 0. Instead I paid the $20, and got the exact same scanner as the guy on YouTube showing it working. I'll give this one to my dad I guess lol.


Post the link. I wanna see what he used.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

snowwy66 said:


> Post the link. I wanna see what he used.







I have the exact same scanner as his.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Shawn855 said:


> I have the exact same scanner as his.


That plug don't work. It could be an american thing. If you listen. He's working on a 2012 HOLDEN DIESEL. 

That plug might work in his country but I couldn't get it to work in america. On 4 different cars. 

Buy the BAFX. Stop buying other plugs. They don't work. BAFX does. 

I've tried 4 different plugs. This is the only one that works. 



https://www.walmart.com/ip/BAFX-Products-Bluetooth-OBDII-Scan-Tool-for-Android-Devices/113606590?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=2044&&adid=22222222227072732235&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=183953100662&wl4=aud-566049426705:pla-287909454208&wl5=9029673&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=113505707&wl11=online&wl12=113606590&veh=sem&gclid=Cj0KCQjw-af6BRC5ARIsAALPIlUgmmyg_tOQyTaInjPCgLHc3C8VtQWXFNNtwlAyg-m8NgifK5A4pgkaAufREALw_wcB


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Get it with the black label. 

THere's a blue label and it might be an imitation.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

snowwy66 said:


> That plug don't work. It could be an american thing. If you listen. He's working on a 2012 HOLDEN DIESEL.
> 
> That plug might work in his country but I couldn't get it to work in america. On 4 different cars.
> 
> ...


Okay okay fine I'll listen to you hahah. I'll order the bafx one. If it doesn't work omg...


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Shawn855 said:


> Okay okay fine I'll listen to you hahah. I'll order the bafx one. If it doesn't work omg...


Check for return policies before you do.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If it don't work. Then there's probably a million fakes of all brands out there. And we're all screwed.

I got mine off Amazon I think it was. And yes. Check for return policy.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

That's odd, AFAIK the OBD-II socket is the same everywhere.

I'm in Australia, I bought a Scantool MX , shipped from the USA,, because the fleabay AUD20 cheapie could not keep up when the car was moving, and it Just Worked(TM).

I agree that the cheapies often don't work, but any decent one should.


----------

